
KIVUHUB - eliudprom1
Kivuhub is the only virtual techn accelerator and hub in the DR. Congo which provide an environment empowering tech entrepreneur, linking to potential funding and support the growth of your startup and companies, we also work with girl who are in tech and help them to develop their skills. We work with different network of investors and other Hubs in the region  to tackle the complex challenges our world is facing. By joining forces with selected coworking hubs across emerging markets.
Kivuhub is a hub for Tech Entrepreneurial Community, virtual spaces for startups and entrepreneurs, eager to make an impact in the world with technology in DR. Congo
======
sidcool
A Tell HN or Show HN would better help people filter spam from real showcases.

